# My woodlot... and new project teaser



## mhambi (Aug 3, 2012)

Well, I have to share it with the 'public', but I never run into anyone up there... unless you count the bears.  It's about 40 minutes from home.  (sorry I don't have my fancy 'panorama pic maker' on this computer... ignore the obvious line)

Dairy Fork - just starting to rain







What I was after:






Gambel Oak.  About as good as it gets as far as quality wood around these parts.  I've seen it listed anywhere from 25-30 million BTU/cord.   Better than the juniper I've been getting, and waaaaay better than the spruce I'm sometimes stuck with!  ( http://forestry.usu.edu/htm/forest-products/wood-heating/ )



And the project? 












(installation thread to follow)


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 3, 2012)

Looks like some good hunting territory.


----------



## mhambi (Aug 3, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Looks like some good hunting territory.


 

Nope.  Terrible hunting.  (shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!) 





Elk
Mule Deer
Moose
Black Bear
Mountain Lion
Rainbows & Browns
Pheasant, Grouse, Doves


well... you get the idea...


though if I were after deer, I'd just stay home.  I could have shot this guy from my bedroom window at about 70'.  (my house is just to the left of the pic)


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 3, 2012)

Very nice pics.... Looks like a beautiful place.

Looking forward to the "Install".


----------



## Jack Straw (Aug 3, 2012)

Wow! How lucky you are to live in such a beautiful place.


----------



## Locust Post (Aug 3, 2012)

Gorgeous place


----------



## fishingpol (Aug 4, 2012)

So what are we talking about a gravity-fed  rocket type stove cob or masonry heater?  

Watching with interest.  I don't know what it is but I want one!


----------



## Thistle (Aug 4, 2012)

Very cool.Cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 4, 2012)

Yeah, is that an experimental rocket/masonry stove morph or is it a cooking device of some sort?  BTW I am NOT envious of that beautiful view and those not-so-great hunting areas.....  You are a lucky man to live in a beautiful place like that.


----------



## fishingpol (Aug 4, 2012)

Looks like a clean burner too.

Beautiful area.  Slice of heaven.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 6, 2012)

Great pics . . . thanks for sharing.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 6, 2012)

I've tried to make a rocket stove attachment like that for a kiln preheater (makeshift with dry-staked bricks), but it was maybe not big enough. I'm curious to see what your results were. I'm not seeing any smoke, so I'd guess it works great.

If it does work, try removing chimney bricks until it doesn't work as an experiment- I'd guess it relies on having a rockin' draft to provide enough air for combustion.


Thanks for sharing the pics! Very cool, and the polar opposite to where I live.


----------



## Jags (Aug 6, 2012)

Awesome views - you are a lucky dude.  So what is the rocket stove going to be used for?


----------



## bogydave (Aug 6, 2012)

I see some nice fire wood, 
 I see a nice hot fire. 
I see some nice steaks & burger 


All great pictures worth 10,000 words +


----------



## mhambi (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks all.  I love living here... except when there's forest fires threatening...

The rocket stove was a mockup/test of the core of the rocket mass heater (cob/stone) that I'm building inside.  Burns VERY cleanly.  It's been dismantled and reassembled inside, as well as the bench.  I've got a little more mud work to do, then I'll be plastering it in the next few weeks.  I'll start a thread on it here in a little it when I get all my pictures all in one spot.


----------



## Billybonfire (Aug 7, 2012)

You're a lucky man, that place looks like heaven. 
Thanks for the pics.


----------



## infinitymike (Aug 15, 2012)

mhambi said:


> Nope. Terrible hunting. (shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Such a classic picture. How do they know it's a camera and to turn around and pose. Betcha if you were looking at him through a scope all you would see is his tail


----------

